# [SOLVED] No Sound Thru Speakers When Using LG TV Wireless Internet Programs (ex:Vudu,



## sarahwitt3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just purchased and connected an LG wireless-internet ready LV5500 TV. We have two speakers that are working for everything I connected - DirectTV programming, iPod, CD player, DVD - except no sound can be heard when we switch over to the wireless internet content. We tested Vudu, Netflix and YouTube and there is no sound coming in through the speakers. 

The video does play but the audio coming in through the speakers is still playing whatever channel we had on DirectTV. The only way I can hear the audio for whatever wireless internet content is showing on the screen is if I turn my home theater speakers all the way down and turn the speakers for the LG TV all the way up.

Obviously we want the sound for the wireless internet content to be playing through our home stereo speakers. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your help! I am not good at this stuff!


----------



## sarahwitt3 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: No Sound Thru Speakers When Using LG TV Wireless Internet Programs (ex:Vudu,YouTu*

Here is how I've connected everything if anyone can recommend what I need to change? 

HDMI In #2 on the TV connected to HDMI Out on receiver
HDMI #1 on receiver connected to DirectTV box HDMI (only one port here - I am assuming it is HDMI Out?)

I have a Logitech universal remote that lets me assign inputs for each device and programmed it so that DirectTV plays properly thru the speakers when I have:
TV = HDMI 2
Receiver = HDMI 1

Any tips on what to change would be greatly appreciated! I have 4 places for HDMI on the TV, several on the receiver, and only one on my DirectTV box.


----------



## sarahwitt3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Never mind, figured it out...


----------



## alexwww (Jul 26, 2011)

How did you figure this out? I am running into the exact same situation, except the only difference is I have an optical audio cable running to my receiver instead of an HDMI.

Thanks!!!!
Alex


----------

